# apartment near the French Pastry School in Chicago any suggestions



## eaf33 (Apr 2, 2011)

Attending in june-july wondering if anybody had any advice on where to stay? thanks


----------



## jtobin625 (Dec 16, 2008)

It solely depends on your budget. The FPS is located in downtown Chicago so rent will be high there. So with that being said, what is your budget? Do you have pets? Any requirements?


----------



## theunknowncook (Dec 17, 2009)

*Living in Chicago*


----------

